# Cabelas XPG X-TREME LI Flashlight (500 Lumen)



## therisensun (Feb 4, 2007)

From Cabela's web site:

"Our new rechargeable lithium-ion flashlight puts powerful portable illumination in your hands anytime you need light, and it's compact enough to keep in your car, camper, backpack or suitcase. The light source is a high-intensity, 12-volt, 3-amp xenon lamp that throws a pre-focused 500-lumen beam. The body is weather-resistant, machined type II hard-anodized aluminum and is tough enough to take on any lighting task. In the tail is a continuous/momentary on/off switch. Power is supplied by a built-in, rechargeable lithium-ion battery. You will also receive a 120-volt, AC/DC adapter for charging at home, and a 12-volt adapter for charging in your vehicle or boat. 
Length: 8-3/4". 
Weight: 1.2 lbs. "

Thought it was interesting that the lamp assembly was listed as "12-volt, 3-amp" --- otherwise appears to be very similar to the G&P R500 Scorpion. Given that G&P makes Cabela's other XPG Xenon flashlights, it makes sense that this may be a G&P as well.

I called Cabela's 800 number to inquire about replacement lamp assemblies and battery packs. The person who answered couldn't find any information and put me on hold -- came back and asked me to call back tomorrow when the "Product Associates" would be available.

The product page is here. 

Anybody have any experience with this light? 

Got to get to a Super Bowl Party --- may not be able to check back until tommorrow.


----------



## pirinst (Feb 4, 2007)

Now we're talking my kind of money. If SW had one of those on the shelf I'd have it

today. Hopefully they will get a clone soon. I love my existing 12volt xenon SW light

but always want more horsepower.


----------



## Bloodnut (Feb 4, 2007)

I *JUST* bought a SL Ultra Stinger (and by JUST I mean four days ago). I think this light outclasses the Ultra Stinger for only a few bucks more. I didn't see a run time spec and you also have to wonder how generous they're being with the lumen rating. Funny, I was using the SL last night and wondering about the viability of a tailcap switch. I like the concept in theory, but I'm not sure how well it would work in practice. Having typed this, I'm not as bummed as I was when I first saw this post.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 4, 2007)

well, the description certainly leaves me puzzled to some extent...

If it is [email protected], then it must be 3 18500 size batteries (bare minimum to handle the current safely) or something bigger, but the length looks about right for 150mm worth of battery...
Or they are mistaking the voltage, it might be a rebadged R500 with a different body design.

I wonder if the cells are protected, or if there is a built in low-volt cutoff to prevent over-discharge of the li-ion pack..


well... cool thing, if this IS a true 12V 3 amp bulb in there, and it is driven good and hard, then it will be nearly as bright as a WA1185 setup... however, it would only run for about 25 minuts (assuming 18500 cells are in there)...


----------



## Dorky1 (Feb 5, 2007)

If Bloodnut needs more lumens out of his Stinger...Fivemega still has his Stinger upgrade kit here :http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107945

I not sure if this applies to the "Ultra" Stinger but the 1331 bulb in the kit is 750 bulb lumens...about the same as the Lumens Factory / WE M90X 13v.

Sorry if I took this off topic.


----------



## therisensun (Feb 5, 2007)

I have Fivemega's upgrade kit for the Stinger and Stinger HP and am very happy with both. Fivemega's axial 22 watt bulb is a real winner.

I called Cabela's 800 number and spoke with a Product Associate. This flashlight is so new that it has not yet arrived in stock. Cabela's employees have not seen it at this point. The Product Associate said he expects that it may arrive by the middle of this month. An employee at the Cabela's store here in Michigan said her computer suggested it may arrive as early as the end of this week.

It's going to be interesting to see if the lamp assembly is really 12 volt, 3 amp.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 5, 2007)

therisensun said:


> I have Fivemega's upgrade kit and for the Stinger and Stinger HP and am very happy with both. Fivemega's axial 22 watt bulb is a real winner.


Indeed it is. A white wall of light that shames the Surefire P91.


----------



## dizzy (Feb 5, 2007)

therisensun said:


> From Cabela's web site:
> 
> " The body is weather-resistant, machined type II hard-anodized aluminum and is tough enough to take on any lighting task."



I thought type III was the only HA. :thinking:


----------



## 67L48 (Feb 28, 2007)

Any news on this light? 500 lumens in a rechargeable package is just what I'm looking for. At $130, it seems like a great deal ... esp. since I have a bunch of Cabela's points built up.

Not much excitement here, which concerns me. Typically, when a new 200+ lumen light comes up, there are 15 different discussions on it.

Anyone investigating this one or is the Cabela's brand enough to discourage people from testing the light?

Thanks.


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 28, 2007)

I too would like more info on this light...Anyone buy one yet? I want beamshots, lol...


----------



## therisensun (Mar 2, 2007)

I just checked Cabelas web site and it indicates that this light is now in stock!

I'm leaving town early this morning for a couple of days. If I get a chance to call customer service and inquire about replacement light bulbs and battery packs I'll post what I find out. If not, maybe late Sunday.


----------



## clipse (Mar 2, 2007)

Interesting. I had the G&P Scorpion for awhile I liked it well enough. I'll probably get this light when funds are available.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 2, 2007)

My guess is it's a 7.2v light sam as the 500R. 12v at 3 amps would be 36 watts.......36 watts should = more than 500 lumens.




Mac


----------



## 67L48 (Mar 6, 2007)

Any news on this one?


----------



## sizzlechest (Mar 7, 2007)

I was at cabelas last night and checked out this light, they told me they just got them on the shelf. Seemed very well made & reasonably compact.

My initial instinct was to BUY.  I had no clue on this light so I wanted to check the forum 1st before buying. 

500 lumens, 40+ minute run time. The way the ac/dc charging system plugs in is pretty unique and keeps the light waterproof. (A threaded "hood" is unscrewed to expose the charging point) 

Fortunately I have a cabelas less than 15 minutes from my house! What do you guys think?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 7, 2007)

Same as the R500. Hidden screw down charging port.


Mac


----------



## sizzlechest (Mar 7, 2007)

FYI- they had it displayed right next to the surefire m6!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 7, 2007)

sizzlechest said:


> Fortunately I have a cabelas less than 15 minutes from my house! What do you guys think?


I think you should go down there, have them show you the manual, box, or battery, and come back and tell us whether it's really a 3x18500, 12V light or just a rebranded 2x18650 G&P Scorpion at twice the price.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 7, 2007)

Just look at the charger. If it states 8.4v output then you know it's 2 cells.


Mac


----------



## willrx (Mar 7, 2007)

Not exactly the same light but have you looked at the WF-500 from www.dealextreme.com $32.00 shipped! You need to have the charger already and 2X18650's but as I understand, the Cabela's light does not have replaceable/removable batteries. Also, the WF-500 has a removable extension allowing you to run 2x18500 or even cr123's(not real sure about that). Another CPF'er did a review also. I apologize if this post is out of turn, just trying to share info. I did order one btw and I'll post my impressions.


----------



## sizzlechest (Mar 7, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> Just look at the charger. If it states 8.4v output then you know it's 2 cells.
> 
> 
> Mac



I checked out the scorpion- the charging point access is indeed the same. 

I called and talked to the guy who showed it to my last night. The batteries are fixed he couldn't remove to verify.

He took a look at the chargers are read the following to me:

The car charger listed: Output 8.4 v - 9.0 v / 500-700 miliamps

The wall charged listed: Output 8.4 volts / 1 amp


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 7, 2007)

That settles it: The Cabelas is a rebranded Scorpion at an uncompetitive price. For the same money, you could pick up three or four Ultrafire WF-500s...and just about pick up a Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 13V light with a 700-lumen Lumens Factory EO-13L lamp.


----------



## 67L48 (Mar 7, 2007)

That's irritating. The G&P Scorpion is $100. I don't have $100 to spend on the light right now. However, I do have $120 in Cabela's credit, making the scorpion rebrand only $10 out-of-pocket. Yet, I still feel like I'm getting ripped off by $30, which will prevent me from doing it. In the end, I still have my $120 credit and no flashlight!


----------



## doc_felixander (Mar 7, 2007)

The Scorpion is also at Dealextreme - $84,33 shipped. You probably won't get it any cheaper than that.... or you get Ultrafire's knockoff for half the price, but I think nobody has confirmed /compared its actual output. I could imagine well that it's quite a tad below 500 lumens.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1153


----------



## willrx (Mar 7, 2007)

67L48,
I say get the light, like you said it's only going to cost you $10.00 and you can walk out of the store with it. If you don't like it, take it back. It's still a great light. Good luck and thanks for the info.


----------



## JAS (May 12, 2007)

I was looking over the posts here and I seem to recall that Cabela's will offer sale prices from time to time. They also have some postcards they send out for 10% off every so often. If they were to put this on sale and have the 10% deal, then this is a little closer in price to the G&P Scorpion.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 13, 2007)

The Cabela's light comes with an AC & DC charger. The G&P Scorpion came with an AC charger only. That may add value or utility for some.

Also the G&P light came in two sizes. There was a shorter 1500 mAH model and the full size 2200 mAH model. Based on Cabela's listed length of 8¾", it appears to be the larger longer runtime version.

They are available on eBay for about $85 shipped. This does make Cabela's price of $130 + shipping quite high. Maybe the DC charger and the fact of dealing with an American dealer with an easy no hassle satisfaction policy is worth the difference. 

Mark


----------



## Abrams.357 (May 19, 2007)

therisensun said:


> Anybody have any experience with this light?



I don't but this site does


----------



## JAS (Jun 2, 2007)

I was looking at this online and I was wondering if there is some way to get e-mail notification from Cabela's when this goes on sale. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=XPG+X-TREME+LI+&noImage=0


----------



## sig-in-tx (Jun 10, 2007)

Does any one know if the cells are protected or not? Thinking about picking one up to carry in the truck.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't have that XPG model. But I do own a couple of Cabela's XPG lights. 
While they both work as intended, a feeling of quality is definitely lacking. As far as Made in China lights go, I've seen better quality from no-name units. 

Considering the price, I wish I had gotten comparable models from Streamlight, instead. As an example, the black coating on my 2 XPG models feels like it was spray painted on.


----------



## sig-in-tx (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not real worried about the finish, Any one know if the battery's are protected??


----------



## sig-in-tx (Jun 13, 2007)

sig-in-tx said:


> Any one know if the battery's are protected??



Any one???


----------



## JAS (Jun 13, 2007)

According to this, the Scorpion is, but I guess we don't know if this is just a re-branded Scorpion:

"...For those of you who may be concerned, a protection circuit is built into the battery pack for the Li-Ion cells...."

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gp_scorpion_r500.htm


----------



## Abrams.357 (Jun 13, 2007)

how exaggerated do you all think the lumen rating is?
what do you all think it really is?


----------



## sig-in-tx (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm guessing if it sees 300 out the front its doing good.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 15, 2007)

I would at least hope it would be closer than that. :sigh:


----------



## sig-in-tx (Jun 15, 2007)

I went out and picked one up today to carry in the truck with me, Its not to shabby. Very brite for the dollar very well could be close to there clam. Seems well built for the price. Don't think its regulated as the instructions say to turn it off and charge it at first sign of dimming. Oh well.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 15, 2007)

I just got mt GP Scorpion 500R and I am impressed by the total output of this light. It is a real flood monster. It throws pretty far too but the flood is really impressive. The soft glow of the xenon bulb is very warm and natural. I think this is going to be my nightstand light next to my MRV. Out in the yard it has output similar to the 150 watt halogen floods I have at all corners of my house. The quality and workmanship is also very impressive. I guess incandescents aren't dead yet after all.

Michael


----------



## JAS (Jul 3, 2007)

I was in the Cabela's in Rogers MN earlier today and I had them pull out the Cabelas XPG X-TREME LI Flashlight. Unfortunately, it ran for maybe a minute before it shut down. I also noticed the disclaimer to not run it for more than 10 minutes at a time. Should I assume that the G & P Scorpion has the same disclaimer?


----------



## trevorhoit (Mar 22, 2015)

Old thread, but new info.
First, some history. I bought this light at Cabela's(duh) It was a Grand Opening sale at the one in Lacey, WA. and it was on sale for I think $50.
It was a really good for a while(imo, i'm kind of a flashlight newbie). I kept it in the car. At some point the bulb burned out and I was able to find a replacement.
Then the battery started not lasting very long, like 2 minutes, so it just sat for a while on the dresser. (replaced in the car with one from Costco)
I was going to throw it out, but decided to look online for a new battery. Oddly, they were not available on Ebay or Amazon, but only from Asian companies.
So anyway, I ordered one for $20 + $11.22 shipping to see if it will work for me.
_*link removed by Greta_


----------



## trevorhoit (Mar 23, 2015)

This is what you are looking for: G&P Samsung 7.4v 2500mAh Li-ion Rechargeable Battery - GP554X


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 23, 2015)

trevorhoit said:


> Old thread, but new info. So anyway, I ordered one for $20 + $11.22 shipping to see if it will work for me.
> _*link removed by Greta_


 
My GP Scorpion 500 suffered the same battery pack fate several years ago. I simply cobbled removed the old pack and connector & cobbled together a connecting piece and used 2x 18560s - works fine.


----------

